# Vintage Miyata MTB Site



## BobHufford (Jun 9, 2004)

This came up on another site and I searched and didn't see it referenced here, so thought I would post it (apologies if it is old news) ...

http://vintagemiyata.iwarp.com/

Bob Hufford
Springfield, MO


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

BobHufford said:


> This came up on another site and I searched and didn't see it referenced here, so thought I would post it (apologies if it is old news) ...
> 
> http://vintagemiyata.iwarp.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the website link Bob! 
Thats Elevation 12k's website. Mel is a regular here.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello Bob, Rumpfy,

Yes, that's the site I created to keep the (Koga) Miyata story alive!

If anyone has additional information on in particular US and Japanese Miyatas (US vs Japanese differed in paintscheme, name), please, do not hesitate to tell me.

If anyone wants additional information, do drop a line, maybe I could help.

Anyone in for scans of whole Koga Miyata MTB line up from the beginning up to '95? Here they come!

*1986*









RidgeRunner SE









TerraRunner OR


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*1987*

Unfortunately a small gap in my pile of brochures, the only gap. No '87 bikes - bummer.

*1988*









RidgeRunner - XT bike, Nitto stem and bar, Nankai post, Araya RM-20 rims









TerraRunner









ValleyRunner









Miyata's own FM-1 HardtLite SpiralSpline triple butted tubing. Toptube shown.

*1989*









SkyRunner - first non steel mountainbike for Koga
Specs









RidgeRunner - every innovation after this bike was totally redundant 
Specs









TerraRunner - terrific Milka panther kinda creation
Specs









ValleyRunner
Specs









Gerrit Gaastra's (son of Koga founder Andries Gaastra and nowadays the man behind idworx) own RidgeRunner (of the previous year)









Miyata's SpiralSpline butting, here shown on a roadframe.


----------

